# First attempt with the Nikon D7000 & Daemoness Singularity



## ShreddyESP (May 3, 2014)

Just got hold of my brother's Nikon D7000 to shoot some play-through videos for my next release. Decided to get familiar with it before I got into recording those videos, so here's my first attempt!

I'd love some tips and tricks to improve the overall video quality. I really want these next 3 videos to be good!

Cheers


----------



## Rook (May 4, 2014)

- Don't use camera audio, record the audio like you normally would, mute the camera audio and put your mixed version over the top
- Do it more than once from different angles and cut as you go, give the video some movement
- Buy a cheap prime (fixed focal length) lens like a 50 1.8 or 35 1.8 and make use of the thinner depth of field (field of focus), you'll get a sharper and more contrasty image from one of those too.

That's pretty much what I did for mine:



Sounds good man, I've never heard your music before! Feel kinda ashamed to say that now hehe.


----------



## ShreddyESP (May 4, 2014)

Rook said:


> - Don't use camera audio, record the audio like you normally would, mute the camera audio and put your mixed version over the top
> - Do it more than once from different angles and cut as you go, give the video some movement
> - Buy a cheap prime (fixed focal length) lens like a 50 1.8 or 35 1.8 and make use of the thinner depth of field (field of focus), you'll get a sharper and more contrasty image from one of those too.
> 
> ...




Yeah, the audio that was picked up from the camera was rubbish. Which is why I mixed it with the original track's audio. Ended up sounding very noisy-chaotic.

I'll try out the different angles next! And I think my brother left me one of those fixed focal length lenses. I'll have to give that a shot today.

Thanks for checking out the music either way man  

I dig your videos. Hoping to be able to put out something that's half as good.


----------



## ShreddyESP (May 6, 2014)




----------

